
Empower Surveillance Camera with AI/Deep Learning on Raspberry Pi - simbaz
https://github.com/SharpAI/DeepCamera
======
dang
A few tips:

If this is your own work, you should post it as a Show HN (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
and [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)).

Add a first comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to work
on this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed
discussion in a good direction.

On HN it's a bit of an antipattern to have your username be the name of your
company or project. It creates a feeling of using the site for promotion and
of not really participating as yourself. Better to have a username that
represents you as a human being, but of course it need not be your real name.
If you want to change your username, email us at hn@ycombinator.com and we'll
help.

Good luck!

~~~
pi-deeplearning
Thanks a lot for your tips, I'll follow 'Show HN' to show the project.

